# Origin / Game Ordner / Kopiert /GameSave?



## acidburn1811 (15. September 2013)

Hallo,

Musst die Tage mein Sys.neu Aufgesetzt.Denn gesammten Ordner von Crysis 3 hab ich auf ein USB Stick gesichert nun ist Crysis 3 wieder Installiert.
Aber wo sind die GameSave und wo müssen die im Install.Ordner hin ? 


Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## Esinger (15. September 2013)

die savegames liegen in diesem ordner drinne C:\Users\name\Documents\My Games


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. September 2013)

Dank, hab verplant das dass spiel auf einer andern HDD war des einzige wo ich mir denke kann das es die GameSave sind,sind die Game Build Datein die komm ca mit den datum´s hin wo ich das letzte mal gespielt hab 

Hatte es auch über´n Cloud speichern lassen ,nur der stellt nix her ?


----------

